# Half-Tracks head east



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

A load of Half Tracks head east to join Patton and his army in the Ardennes, 1944.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Unique and excellent photo.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice. When I was a little kid I wanted a half-track.


----------

